# General > Recipes >  Alternate Shepherds pie!

## ShelleyCowie

*Alternate Shepherds pie!* 

I thought i would share this because it tastes bloomin excellent!!! 

Brown and cook your mince as normal. Then pour into your dish. 

Get some white pudding (I suggest 3 for average size pie) and sprinkle over the mince in your dish. Making a good layer of it. 

Then add your potatoes as normal over the top. 

Cook in oven as normal. Until tatties are nice and crisp! 

The white pudding adds so much flavour. If you dont like white pudding, maybe try a stuffing or something else you like between the layers. 

Sometimes we also add cheese on top. Kids love it!  ::  

So if someone trys it let me know how you found it, or if anyone has any other ideas it would be good to try!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Really...nobody trying this?  :: 

Im having it tonight! 

Someone try it? Trust me is brilliant!

----------


## nicnic74

Sounds yummy Shelley, will give it a try sometime not tonite tho as it will be just a quick burger for everyone tonite as wur heading down to the circus at the back o tea-time.

----------


## sweetpea

I'm making it just now, smells ace! Give you verdict later tonight :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> I'm making it just now, smells ace! Give you verdict later tonight


Yay! U wont be disapointed! Let me know how it goes!  :Grin:

----------


## sweetpea

Hey Shelley Bain your not just a pretty face, that was a lovely bit of pie,  :: 
Everyone commented on how good it was, cheers.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Hey Shelley Bain your not just a pretty face, that was a lovely bit of pie, 
> Everyone commented on how good it was, cheers.


Aw im so glad to hear that! Its a good meal, fills everybody up, all you have to do is some veggies!! I think its an easy & quick dinner too.  :Grin: 

Glad u enjoyed it!

----------


## Kenn

I  thought you were putting a shepherd in a pie!
Do you have the same distinction up north, Shepherd's Pie made with minced lamb, onions, grated carrots and herbs?
Cottage pie made with minced beef and whatever else you like, i.e. herbs, onions.
Thatched Cottage Pie, as cottage pie but with a layer of cheese over the top of the potato and then browned under the grill.

----------


## sweetpea

I made mine with miced beef , added carrots and peas from the garden and quite a lot of herbs. It's the white pudding that makes it though, yumm.

----------


## topotheuk

another nice one is if you put some sliced haggis in the oven for 10 mins, then put on top of your mince.  You can also add mashed turnip between your haggis n tatties.  This was taken from a Scottish wifie on GMTV.  I found the turnip just a bit much, but served it on the side the next time. Scrummy  :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Has anyone else given this a go? Its a delacacy in our house now! Having it tomorrow!  :Grin: 

Loads o cheese on top yum!

----------


## Serenity

> I  thought you were putting a shepherd in a pie!
> Do you have the same distinction up north, Shepherd's Pie made with minced lamb, onions, grated carrots and herbs?
> Cottage pie made with minced beef and whatever else you like, i.e. herbs, onions.
> Thatched Cottage Pie, as cottage pie but with a layer of cheese over the top of the potato and then browned under the grill.



I thought we had the same distinction and it confuses the heck out of me when people call cottage pie shepherd's and vice-versa. But it seems to a lot of the younger generation all over the place now that cottage and shepherds are interchangable. And they all seem to be beef mince.

Now to me Shelley's recipe would be Cottage pie but hey. I am going to try it sometime as it sounds delish but not good for the waistline which I am currently trying to reduce so may be a while.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I cant eat this either just now serenity! Stupid diet! I have a mega urge to eat crisps and a chocolate biscuit but im only 4 days into the diet!! lol

----------


## Bobbyian

Hi Shelley  
Could you explain what you mean with     White Pudding       I Presume its not Custard... :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Hi Shelley 
> Could you explain what you mean with White Pudding I Presume its not Custard...


Lol sorry its oatmeal.  :Grin:

----------


## donnick

YES YES its custard just smooth it over ur gravy mince and that will be lovely with e tatties on top ::  ::

----------


## floyed

Had this the other night delicious going to try it with haggis next time!

----------


## Bobbyian

Thanks Shelley  tried it out last night  lovely variation ..

----------


## woodend

Tried this, and yes it is very very good. Sometimes I put a layer of haggis pudding on the mince before adding the tatties, and that too is rather scrummy :Smile:

----------


## mumof2

was having a wee nosey looking for ideas for dinner and i think it might be the mince and white pudding pie that's the winner! kids and OH all like mince and white puddings, it's quick and easy to make and you can guarantee clean plates, perfect.

----------

